# Titolo di studio



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? *Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita?* C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?



perchè è scaduto il limite di tempo massimo che avevamo per imparare a non farli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio*? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?



ti rispondo per me: io dò tantissima importanza al mio titolo di studio perchè so il culo che mi sono fatta per ottenerlo
che gli altri gli diano più o meno importanza m'arimbarza


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè è scaduto il limite di tempo massimo che avevamo per imparare a non farli


Però "un'altro" è certamente meno grave di un tradimento. O no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però "un'altro" è certamente meno grave di un tradimento. O no?



no


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no


No?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

ho notato che il qual'è colpisce anche i laureati.
che poi , diciamolo..di gente laureata che non distingue un sostantivo da un pronome è pieno il mondo (giurisprudenza poi).
come dicevo giorni fa...basta aver avuto una buona maestra elementare e tanta voglia di leggere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho notato che il qual'è colpisce anche i laureati.
> che poi , diciamolo..di gente laureata che non distingue un sostantivo da un pronome è pieno il mondo (giurisprudenza poi).
> come dicevo giorni fa...*basta aver avuto una buona maestra elementare e tanta voglia di leggere*



quoto


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?



mai data importanza, per me è come per i soldi, guardo solo i miei e non quelli altrui

ergo, sono contenta di essermi laureata, alla statale di milano per di più, ma stop, è una soddisfazione personale, finita lì


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

più che altro io ho pianto come una scema alla laurea specialistica di mia figlia:singleeye:





free ha detto:


> mai data importanza, per me è come per i soldi, guardo solo i miei e non quelli altrui
> 
> ergo, sono contenta di essermi laureata, alla statale di milano per di più, ma stop, è una soddisfazione personale, finita lì


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


Perchè non si hanno altri argomenti...!Quando si arriva su un forum simile a millantare titoli di studio come titoli di merito è perchè si è vuoti,non si hanno contenuti.D'altronde i professori per avere più gratificazioni,e situazioni satisfative,potrebbero sfoggiare la loro pseudo cultura altrove o no?


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro io ho pianto come una scema alla laurea specialistica di mia figlia:singleeye:



cuore di mamma:inlove:
complimentoni a tutt'e due!

anche alla mia c'era il parentado schierato, nell'aula a crociera, molto scenografico
poi siamo andati a magnà!


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> cuore di mamma:inlove:
> complimentoni a tutt'e due!
> 
> anche alla mia c'era il parentado schierato, nell'aula a crociera, molto scenografico
> poi siamo andati a magnà!


Free complimenti anche a te,che ti poni per quello che sei,ma complimenti davvero.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free complimenti anche a te,che ti poni per quello che sei,ma complimenti davvero.



grazie sei molto gentile:smile:

se mi metto gli occhiali e non apro bocca qualcuno ogni tanto ci crede pure:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> grazie sei molto gentile:smile:
> 
> se mi metto gli occhiali e non apro bocca qualcuno ogni tanto ci crede pure:rotfl:


Guarda sei simpatica e gentile,molto alla mano,hai sempre una parola buona per tutti e nessuna prosopopea del cazzo.Credo che molto dipenda dal lavoro che fai,sei abituatu a trattare con le persone,questo ti rende molto umana e genuina.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio?* Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


Personalmente valuto la gente per quello che scrive, non tanto per quanto o cosa ha studiato.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sei simpatica e gentile,molto alla mano,hai sempre una parola buona per tutti e nessuna prosopopea del cazzo.Credo che molto dipenda dal lavoro che fai,sei abituatu a trattare con le persone,questo ti rende molto umana e genuina.:up:



tu sei abituato più di me, credo

comunque il fatto è che già nella vita reale sono costretta a sbrogliarmela da sola, e per me non è facile, ho contatti anche con stranieri, che tu lo sai bene come la pensano sulle donne, per non parlare degli squali italiani, mi vedono un po' naif, ma in realtà io mi fido di pochissimi...insomma qui mi rilasso, proprio:smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> tu sei abituato più di me, credo
> 
> comunque il fatto è che già nella vita reale sono costretta a sbrogliarmela da sola, e per me non è facile, ho contatti anche con stranieri, che tu lo sai bene come la pensano sulle donne, per non parlare degli squali italiani, mi vedono un po' naif, ma in realtà io mi fido di pochissimi...insomma qui mi rilasso, proprio:smile:


Free permettimi:è molto evidente che sei una di sostanza, non hai proprio il tempo per pensare ai titoli.Sei pratica e hai cervello,in 5 minuti capisci cosa e chi hai davanti!Tu sei l'esempio dell'intelligenza pragmatica non legata alla nozione.


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sei simpatica e gentile,molto alla mano,hai sempre una parola buona per tutti e nessuna prosopopea del cazzo.Credo che molto dipenda dal lavoro che fai,sei abituatu a trattare con le persone,questo ti rende molto umana e genuina.:up:


sì, la panterina è speciale


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> sì, la panterina è speciale


Ho una forte simpatia per la panterina,senza malizia.Una profonda stima.Per ora.....!:rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free permettimi:è molto evidente che sei una di sostanza, non hai proprio il tempo per pensare ai titoli.Sei pratica e hai cervello,in 5 minuti capisci cosa e chi hai davanti!Tu sei l'esempio dell'intelligenza pragmatica non legata alla nozione.



insomma...di fregature ne ho prese, mica no

quello intonso dalle fregature è Stermy!


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè è scaduto il limite di tempo massimo che avevamo per imparare a non farli


e cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?



Personalmente sono alla ricerca voluta e desiderata di trovare nella cultura unita all'intelligenza, quello a cui prima credevo, cioè delle basi in cui lo sviluppo dell'essere umano potesse migliorare "in tutto". Negli ultimo anni nella vita reale e confermato dal forum il tutto decade pesantemente.

Associare cultura ed intelligenza sta diventando una chimera. Anche se teoricamente dovrebbero camminare di pari passo. 

L'universo è vita di per se. Cazzo come l'ho sparata eh!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> cuore di mamma:inlove:
> complimentoni a tutt'e due!
> 
> anche alla mia c'era il parentado schierato, nell'aula a crociera, molto scenografico
> poi siamo andati a magnà!


Io ho pianto per la "laurea" alla materna


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e cosa te lo fa pensare?


per l'ortografia, compiuti gli 11 anni, ci sono poche speranze. Ecco perchè ho lottato tanto contro le maestre di mia figlia. 
Mamma mia che periodo.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro io ho pianto come una scema alla laurea specialistica di mia figlia:singleeye:


più che altro io ho pianto quando mio padre mi bastonò dopo avergli detto che avrei abbandonato l'università.


spero di aver scritto tutto correttamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e cosa te lo fa pensare?



l'ortografia corretta si impara da scolaretti
l'unica fatica che ci era richiesta nella fanciullezza era quella di imparare a scrivere bene
era il nostro banco di prova
l'errore ortografico reso pubblico ci fa tornare in quella condizione


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per l'ortografia, compiuti gli 11 anni, ci sono poche speranze. Ecco perchè ho lottato tanto contro le maestre di mia figlia.
> Mamma mia che periodo.


Non è vero. Io ho imparato alcune cose recentemente.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non si hanno altri argomenti...!Quando si arriva su un forum simile a millantare titoli di studio come titoli di merito è perchè si è vuoti,non si hanno contenuti.D'altronde i professori per avere più gratificazioni,e situazioni satisfative,potrebbero sfoggiare la loro pseudo cultura altrove o no?


tu metti zizzania.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



lui ha detto:


> tu metti zizzania.


Si dicendo la verità!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ortografia corretta si impara da scolaretti
> l'unica fatica che ci era richiesta nella fanciullezza era quella di imparare a scrivere bene
> era il nostro banco di prova
> l'errore ortografico reso pubblico ci fa tornare in quella condizione


Forse è vero oppure no,sta di fatto che una delle condizioni che già alle elementari le maestre con l'ausilio dei genitori dovrebbero adottare, è far leggere tanto i ragazzi, credo sia una di quelle metodologie che possano insegnare l'alunno ad imparare anche divertendosi. Parlo quindi di quei libri adatti dove anche le figure hanno la loro importanza.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io ho imparato alcune cose recentemente.


ma tu, a dire di chiara e sbr, sei un caso isolato.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu, a dire di chiara e sbr, sei un caso isolato.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse è vero oppure no,sta di fatto che una delle condizioni che già alle elementari le maestre con l'ausilio dei genitori dovrebbero adottare, è far leggere tanto i ragazzi, credo sia una di quelle metodologie che possano insegnare l'alunno ad imparare anche divertendosi. Parlo quindi di quei libri adatti dove anche le figure hanno la loro importanza.


tipo non so ........................ topolino, paperino, tex, lo ricordi tex?


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*ma*



lui ha detto:


> tipo non so ........................ topolino, paperino, tex, lo ricordi tex?


Io leggevo le "Ore"....!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io leggevo le "Ore"....!


Che tempi.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*siii*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che tempi.


Andavamo nelle soffitte e ci sparavamo le meglio zaganelle...!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io leggevo le "Ore"....!


Lì le figure aiutano la comprensione.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Lì le figure aiutano la comprensione.


Si, io guardavo solo quelle,ed è stato l'inizio del mio percorso accademico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andavamo nelle soffitte e ci sparavamo le meglio zaganelle...!:rotfl:



Ma poi c'erano Gin Fizz, le Ore Mese, i fotoromanzi porno...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tipo non so ........................ topolino, paperino, tex, lo ricordi tex?


Evita!! perchè con quel sistema vengono fuori elementi come me. 

Oggi ci sono altri libri che sono veramente belli, e che piacciono ai ragazzi.
Mio figlio legge molto, tra Geronimo Stilton e quei libro-opuscoli che vanno a riprendere temi importanti come ecologia etc, però riprendono in forma leggera e con molti disegni.
L'altro ieri non so se ho fatto una cazzata, a mio figlio di quasi otto anni ho comprato "viaggio al centro della terra", comperato perchè abbiamo anche il dvd e con questa premessa mi sono detto, forse lo legge," lo sta divorando! però non so se sto andando oltre. Oltre raccontando i meravigliosi viaggi che facevo prima io con i libri. Libro accanto, atlante accanto e tutto quello che mi poteva servire per viaggiare nel mondo del romanzo del thriller dello storico... 
Boh!! sbaglierò? ho anticipato i tempi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poi c'erano Gin Fizz, le Ore Mese, i fotoromanzi porno...


Jb,io mi ci sono devastato il memro con quelle riviste.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,io mi ci sono devastato il memro con quelle riviste.



Eh amico.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Eh*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh amico.


Eh......!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si dicendo la verità!



Sta frase la conosco.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sta frase la conosco.


Sai è semplice,io sono simpatico alle brave persone,a sto sul cazzo a quelle false e cattive....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> insomma...di fregature ne ho prese, mica no
> 
> quello intonso dalle fregature è Stermy!


credece


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai è semplice,io sono simpatico alle brave persone,a sto sul cazzo a quelle false e cattive....:rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco ora la frase non è più mia ma tua.

Io però ti rendo pan per focaccia e la rubo, quindi come te scrivo, sai è semplice, io sono simpatico alle brave persone, e sto sul cazzo a quelle cattive


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu, a dire di chiara e sbr, sei un caso isolato.


Che ho detto io?  Anche io ho imparato delle cose dopo gli 11 anni... ma le regole base le sapevo. Sono proprio quelle che poi fatichi enormemente ad imparare. A me queste cose le hanno dette degli addetti ai lavori, e le ho viste nella fatica ENORME che ha fatto mia figlia... io fortunatamente la mia maestra delle elementari la posso solo ringraziare.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

*oscuro, GB, Ultimo,*

io vi chiedo il perchè dovete sempre scazzare i 3D di spessore. Non avete un minimo di ....... di ....... cazzo ........ ecco, pudore nello scazzare, siete delgli imbecilli fannulloni caga cabip, inutili ignoranti, che è il massimo.
Ci sono alcune utenti che non apprezzano questo vostro modo di fare, vi avverto, e da un po mi sto adeguando anch'io al loro pensiero. Se non avete di meglio da fare che parlare continuamente di pippe, cazzi, culi, fighe, significa che siete proprio delle merdacce umane. e, potrei continuare così ancora per molto, ma non lo faccio per rispetto di chi ha aperto la discussione.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> io vi chiedo il perchè dovete sempre scazzare i 3D di spessore. Non avete un minimo di ....... di ....... cazzo ........ ecco, pudore nello scazzare, siete delgli imbecilli fannulloni caga cabip, inutili ignoranti, che è il massimo.
> Ci sono alcune utenti che non apprezzano questo vostro modo di fare, vi avverto, e da un po mi sto adeguando anch'io al loro pensiero. Se non avete di meglio da fare che parlare continuamente di pippe, cazzi, culi, fighe, significa che siete proprio delle merdacce umane. e, potrei continuare così ancora per molto, ma non lo faccio per rispetto di chi ha aperto la discussione.


Scusa,però sei pregato di togliere la MIA citazione dalla tua firma...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io vi chiedo il perchè dovete sempre scazzare i 3D di spessore. Non avete un minimo di ....... di ....... cazzo ........ ecco, pudore nello scazzare, siete delgli imbecilli fannulloni caga cabip, inutili ignoranti, che è il massimo.
> Ci sono alcune utenti che non apprezzano questo vostro modo di fare, vi avverto, e da un po mi sto adeguando anch'io al loro pensiero. Se non avete di meglio da fare che parlare continuamente di pippe, cazzi, culi, fighe, significa che siete proprio delle merdacce umane. e, potrei continuare così ancora per molto, ma non lo faccio per rispetto di chi ha aperto la discussione.



 Pensandoci fai bene a scriverlo, anche io ho scritto la stessa cosa tua tempo fa, è stato inutile.

Ci si adegua, ci si fa il callo,o perlomeno ci si prova.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

*per sbri.*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè è scaduto il limite di tempo massimo che avevamo per imparare a non farli





lui ha detto:


> e cosa te lo fa pensare?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per l'ortografia, compiuti gli 11 anni, ci sono poche speranze. Ecco perchè ho lottato tanto contro le maestre di mia figlia.
> Mamma mia che periodo.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ortografia corretta si impara da scolaretti
> l'unica fatica che ci era richiesta nella fanciullezza era quella di imparare a scrivere bene
> era il nostro banco di prova
> l'errore ortografico reso pubblico ci fa tornare in quella condizione





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io ho imparato alcune cose recentemente.





lui ha detto:


> ma tu, a dire di chiara e sbr, sei un caso isolato.


.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque non è affatto vero che dopo gli undici anni non c'è più speranza. Anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensandoci fai bene a scriverlo, anche io ho scritto la stessa cosa tua tempo fa, è stato inutile.
> 
> Ci si adegua, *ci si fa il callo,*o perlomeno ci si prova.


 A cosa? io ho interpretato quello di Lui come un intervento ironico.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A cosa? io ho interpretato quello di Lui come un intervento ironico.


uffa però, non posso più scrivere nulla di serio. 
che pessima nomina che mi sono fatto. puttana paletta.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A cosa? io ho interpretato quello di Lui come un intervento ironico.


Boh!!

lui era ironico riprenderci e scriverci di attenerci al tema dei 3D, onde evitare continuamente di "svaccare" e parlare sempre di azzi mazzi e ramurazzi?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh!!
> 
> lui era ironico riprenderci e scriverci di attenerci al tema dei 3D, onde evitare continuamente di "svaccare" e parlare sempre di azzi mazzi e ramurazzi?


Per me sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> .


 sì, avevo capito... ma hai scritto che lei per me era 'un caso isolato'... eccheè


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì.



Che ti chiami lui tu? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, avevo capito... ma hai scritto che lei per me era 'un caso isolato'... eccheè


dovrò pur guadagnarci qualcosa. no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> dovrò pur guadagnarci qualcosa. no?


e con me caschi male di 'sti tempi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui Sbriciolata*

Non ho capito.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


è un discorso mooooooooooooltooooooooooooo lungo. poi ti diremo.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?




Do importanza quando sull'argomento io ne so poco o niente e il mio interlocutore invece ha una preparazione solida, per il resto io non solo non so manco più dov'è la laurea, ma anche il diploma, quello dello medie e pure le elementari.

Qualche anno fa chiesi alla mia vecchia università di mandarmi la fotocopia del diploma (mi serviva) e mi risposero che si era bruciata da sola insieme al resto delle mie cose.

Pure il banco dove mi legavano è andato a fuoco.






Misteri...


----------



## babsi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho notato che il qual'è colpisce anche i laureati.
> che poi , diciamolo..di gente laureata che non distingue un sostantivo da un pronome è pieno il mondo (giurisprudenza poi).
> come dicevo giorni fa...*basta aver avuto una buona maestra elementare e tanta voglia di leggere*


Direi che le elementari non bastano, già scriviamo castronerie immani arrivando pure alla laurea specialistica, figuriamoci se ci fermassimo alle elementari.
che poi la ritengo una fortuna che ora molte più persone possano avere accesso ad un'istruzione e quindi ad una cultura, quindi direi che almeno per questo non è il caso di fare i retrogradi e guardare al passato, quando era un miracolo trovare una persona che si laureasse.
poi certo la cultura non è che passi solo attraverso libri e studio, anzi; ma direi che anche inconsapevolmente ti arrivano molte informazioni assimilabili in più senza che tu nemmeno te ne renda conto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non importa. Quello che importa è che tu non ti senta un caso isolato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sei una di noi, Brunetta


----------



## Indeciso (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


il mio titulo  di studio é perennemente in progress, morirò studiando....non so perché ma finirà cosi'....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non importa. Quello che importa è che tu non ti senta un caso isolato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sei una di noi, Brunetta


Grazie . Non capisco ma mi adeguo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ho aperto le discussione perché volevo dire "chi se ne frega del titolo di studio!" Se una persona ha una competenza è naturale avere il piacere di leggerla e imparare cose nuove. Non capisco il continuo confronto tra chi ha e non ha e cecare di capire chi è migliore. Mi sembra come decidere se sono più brave persone quelle con le orecchie lunghe o no.


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2013)

Se c'è una cosa in cui posso "primeggiare" è proprio sul titolo di studio.

Quindi a me importa eccome. :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa in cui posso "primeggiare" è proprio sul titolo di studio.
> 
> Quindi a me importa eccome. :sonar:


Hai finito la prima elementare? :carneval:


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai finito la prima elementare? :carneval:


Certo. Ma quella era facile, anche se non troppo per me.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Do importanza quando sull'argomento io ne so poco o niente e il mio interlocutore invece ha una preparazione solida*, per il resto io non solo non so manco più dov'è la laurea, ma anche il diploma, quello dello medie e pure le elementari.
> 
> Qualche anno fa chiesi alla mia vecchia università di mandarmi la fotocopia del diploma (mi serviva) e mi risposero che si era bruciata da sola insieme al resto delle mie cose.
> 
> ...



ecco una cosa che ho imparato all'università: Cicerone e l'ars oratoria
il prefetto oratore in realtà ne sa poco ma di tutto, ma con la sua arte oratoria, la retorica,  riesce a interloquire alla grande con gli esperti in materia, ha una marcia in più e avrà il sopravvento
effetti speciali, insomma, tipo: in realtà non ho detto nulla di che, ma l'ho detto meravigliosamente!


(oddio all'improvviso mi è venuto in mente il misterioso mp di Lothar!)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Certo. Ma quella era facile, anche se non troppo per me.


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti dirò di più, ho finito la quinta senza grossi intoppi. Dopo avermi conosciuto al primo anno, la maestra dalla seconda in poi mi teneva segregato col mio banco appiccicato al lato della sua cattedra.

Non è che la cosa abbia migliorato il mio livello educativo, restavo sempre la testa che ero. Mi pare di aver capito che non vedeva l'ora di accompagnarmi alla fine, bastava che non facessi altri casini. :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Direi che le elementari non bastano, già scriviamo castronerie immani arrivando pure alla laurea specialistica, figuriamoci se ci fermassimo alle elementari.
> che poi la ritengo una fortuna che ora molte più persone possano avere accesso ad un'istruzione e quindi ad una cultura, quindi direi che almeno per questo *non è il caso di fare i retrogradi e guardare al passato*, quando era un miracolo trovare una persona che si laureasse.
> poi certo la cultura non è che passi solo attraverso libri e studio, anzi; ma direi che anche inconsapevolmente ti arrivano molte informazioni assimilabili in più senza che tu nemmeno te ne renda conto.



babsi, non si tratta di guardare al passato
qui si parlava di ortografia e di scrittura: una brava maestra oggi, come 30 anni fa (sono gli anni che mi dividono dalle elementari) è quella che ti insegna prima di tutto a faticare sui libri per raggiungere l'obiettivo
che non ha paura di essere precisa e di correggere anche i minimi errori

mi rendo conto che ora non è più possibile, ma pensa che la mia maestra, in prima elementare, mi arrotondava anche le lettere che non mi riuscivano bene e mi trasmetteva il messaggio che era mio dovere  _elevarmi 
_
l'ortografia, ripeto, è il primo scoglio per un bambino, la prima occasione di imparare ad applicarsi con costanza e un po' di fatica


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ecco una cosa che ho imparato all'università: Cicerone e l'ars oratoria
> il prefetto oratore in realtà ne sa poco ma di tutto, ma con la sua arte oratoria, la retorica,  riesce a interloquire alla grande con gli esperti in materia, ha una marcia in più e avrà il sopravvento
> effetti speciali, insomma, tipo: in realtà non ho detto nulla di che, ma l'ho detto meravigliosamente!
> 
> ...


Oggi te ne ho fatti di complimenti....!Mi perdoni?


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> babsi, non si tratta di guardare al passato
> qui si parlava di ortografia e di scrittura: una brava maestra oggi, come 30 anni fa (sono gli anni che mi dividono dalle elementari) è quella che ti insegna prima di tutto a faticare sui libri per raggiungere l'obiettivo
> che non ha paura di essere precisa e di correggere anche i minimi errori
> 
> ...



al mio liceo fare un errore di ortografia nel compito in classe, anche se dal contenuto apprezzabile o perfino ottimo, dava come risultato un 4 garantito


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco una cosa che ho imparato all'università: *Cicerone e l'ars oratoria
> il prefetto oratore in realtà ne sa poco ma di tutto, ma con la sua arte oratoria, la retorica,  riesce a interloquire alla grande con gli esperti in materia, ha una marcia in più e avrà il sopravvento
> effetti speciali, insomma, tipo: in realtà non ho detto nulla di che, ma l'ho detto meravigliosamente!*
> 
> ...


Istituzioni di diritto romano, scommetto.
Che corso affascinante.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi te ne ho fatti di complimenti....!Mi perdoni?



ok...

dove?


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Sei*



free ha detto:


> ok...
> 
> dove?


Dove vuoi.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Istituzioni di diritto romano, scommetto.
> Che corso affascinante.



quasi, storia di diritto romano
io ho fatto la tesi, dall'exsilium allo ius exsilii, storia, procedura e diritto penale romano
come saprai, di diritto penale romano poco c'è


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti rispondo per me: io dò tantissima importanza al mio titolo di studio perchè so il culo che mi sono fatta per ottenerlo
> che gli altri gli diano più o meno importanza m'arimbarza



brava Chiara...verissimo gran fatica...e cavolo se e'importante...anche perche'si nota la differenza tra averlo e non averlo.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove vuoi.



azz!

hai ceduto!

sembravi sembravi e invece...quoque tu!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti rispondo per me: io dò tantissima importanza al mio titolo di studio perchè so il culo che mi sono fatta per ottenerlo
> che gli altri gli diano più o meno importanza m'arimbarza



chapeau. Sempre pensato allo stesso modo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> azz!
> 
> hai ceduto!
> 
> sembravi sembravi e invece...quoque tu!


Sei laureata,non resisto al fascino della laureata alla mano.:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho notato che il qual'è colpisce anche i laureati.
> che poi , diciamolo..di gente laureata che non distingue un sostantivo da un pronome è pieno il mondo (giurisprudenza poi).
> come dicevo giorni fa...basta aver avuto una buona maestra elementare e tanta voglia di leggere



d'accordissima, specie sulla lettura


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*chiara*



lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Chiara...verissimo gran fatica...e cavolo se e'importante...anche perche'si nota la differenza tra averlo e non averlo.


Be tutto bene,tranne quando si ostenta un titolo di studio perchè non si è altro che quello....!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho aperto le discussione perché volevo dire "chi se ne frega del titolo di studio!" Se una persona ha una competenza è naturale avere il piacere di leggerla e imparare cose nuove. Non capisco il continuo confronto tra chi ha e non ha e cecare di capire chi è migliore. Mi sembra come decidere se sono più brave persone quelle con le orecchie lunghe o no.



Io sono ben d'accordo. Qui però, mi pare che si rinfacci ad altri l'aver studiato (bada bene, non  l'aver fatto pesare ricordandolo di continuo, o averlo perfino detto con precisione, eh, proprio averlo fatto). Come se ci si dovesse vergognare. Allora, direi: ma siamo pazzi? Io (come molti altri) ho studiato per anni e anni, nessuno mi ha regalato nulla, è una fatica e un impegno bestiale, perché dovrei vergognarmene? Non esiste :smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Questa*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io sono ben d'accordo. Qui però, mi pare che si rinfacci ad altri l'aver studiato (bada bene, non  l'aver fatto pesare ricordandolo di continuo, o averlo perfino detto con precisione, eh, proprio averlo fatto). Come se ci si dovesse vergognare. Allora, direi: ma siamo pazzi? Io (come molti altri) ho studiato per anni e anni, nessuno mi ha regalato nulla, è una fatica e un impegno bestiale, perché dovrei vergognarmene? Non esiste :smile:


Leggete bene la stronzata della giornata,questo chiamasi mistificare la realtà,non ho tempo di andar a trovare il post scritto a ultimo sulla pseudo laurea di questa"signora"e il suo percorso accademico.....!io non sbaglio mai....


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quasi, storia di diritto romano
> io ho fatto la tesi, dall'exsilium allo ius exsilii, storia, procedura e diritto penale romano
> come saprai, di diritto penale romano poco c'è


Vero, anche storia del diritto romano. 
A me impressionava da matti la poena cullei.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei laureata,non resisto al fascino della laureata alla mano.:rotfl:



ma la mano dove?:rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Vero, anche storia del diritto romano.
> A me impressionava da matti la poena cullei.



orrore!
in pratica cuciti in un sacco insieme a Lothar, Oscuro e chissà chi altri, e poi gettati nel tevere!


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma la mano dove?:rotfl:


Te ne servono due.....!


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te ne servono due.....!



ma che coincidenza!
due ne ho!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Direi che le elementari non bastano, già scriviamo castronerie immani arrivando pure alla laurea specialistica, figuriamoci se ci fermassimo alle elementari.
> che poi la ritengo una fortuna che ora molte più persone possano avere accesso ad un'istruzione e quindi ad una cultura, quindi direi che almeno per questo non è il caso di fare i retrogradi e guardare al passato, quando era un miracolo trovare una persona che si laureasse.
> poi certo la cultura non è che passi solo attraverso libri e studio, anzi; ma direi che anche inconsapevolmente ti arrivano molte informazioni assimilabili in più senza che tu nemmeno te ne renda conto.


va bene


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io sono ben d'accordo. Qui però, mi pare che si rinfacci ad altri l'aver studiato (bada bene, non  l'aver fatto pesare ricordandolo di continuo, o averlo perfino detto con precisione, eh, proprio averlo fatto). Come se ci si dovesse vergognare. Allora, direi: ma siamo pazzi? Io (come molti altri) ho studiato per anni e anni, nessuno mi ha regalato nulla, *è una fatica e un impegno bestiale*, perché dovrei vergognarmene? Non esiste :smile:



vabbè dai, non esageriamo
ci sono anche le miniere, eh


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, non esageriamo
> ci sono anche le miniere, eh


Io non ho più le parole,cosa devo fare con te?


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho più le parole,cosa devo fare con te?



potremmo andare a zappare, no?


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> potremmo andare a zappare, no?


Non ho proprio il fisico credimi....!Dove vado poi giacca,cravatta,e occhiali da sole?


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho proprio il fisico credimi....!Dove vado poi giacca,cravatta,e occhiali da sole?



madonna che snob


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene


Cos'è? Il marchio "Minerva Approved"?  

Scherzo eh!?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Do importanza quando sull'argomento io ne so poco o niente e il mio interlocutore invece ha una preparazione solida, per il resto io non solo non so manco più dov'è la laurea, ma anche il diploma, quello dello medie e pure le elementari.
> 
> Qualche anno fa chiesi alla mia vecchia università di mandarmi la fotocopia del diploma (mi serviva) e mi risposero che si era bruciata da sola insieme al resto delle mie cose.
> 
> ...




MA pensa te a me hanno anche cancellato
dalle foto degli annuali....


Non me lo spiego...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, non esageriamo
> ci sono anche le miniere, eh


L'ho pensato anch'io. Studiare è un piacere (un privilegio) se non è un piacere che gusto c'è.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, non esageriamo
> ci sono anche le miniere, eh


beh, sì, ma mica ho detto che è più fisicamente faticoso che fare il minatore... 
non parlavo solo di laurea, ma di tutti gli studi superiori. La specializzazione e il dottorato non sono esattamente passeggiate di salute...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. Studiare è un piacere (un privilegio) se non è un piacere che gusto c'è.


io non la metterei proprio così. E' estramamente soddisfacente, ma che sia un piacere nel senso comunemente inteso no, non direi che lo è sempre. E più vai avanti e meno "piacevole" è. Ma dovrebbe essere sempre più soddisfacente (magari a posteriori).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non la metterei proprio così. E' estramamente soddisfacente, ma che sia un piacere nel senso comunemente inteso no, non direi che lo è sempre. E più vai avanti e meno "piacevole" è. Ma dovrebbe essere sempre più soddisfacente (magari a posteriori).


Anche allenarsi per vincere le olimpiadi è duro, sono entrambi impegni che nascono da un piacere, un interesse, una passione per questo pur essendo fatiche sono piaceri, per me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

al contrario ma è lo stesso.non ho tempo  e voglia di argomentare,sono un'utente pessima





JON ha detto:


> Cos'è? Il marchio "Minerva Approved"?
> 
> Scherzo eh!?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MA pensa te a me hanno anche cancellato
> dalle foto degli annuali....
> 
> 
> Non me lo spiego...


brutto segno


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io sono ben d'accordo. Qui però, mi pare che si rinfacci ad altri l'aver studiato (bada bene, non  l'aver fatto pesare ricordandolo di continuo, o averlo perfino detto con precisione, eh, proprio averlo fatto). Come se ci si dovesse vergognare. Allora, direi: ma siamo pazzi? Io (come molti altri) ho studiato per anni e anni, nessuno mi ha regalato nulla, è una fatica e un impegno bestiale, perché dovrei vergognarmene? Non esiste :smile:



quoto.
o cuoto?
Oddio...



kuoto. (cit)


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. *Studiare è un piacere* (un privilegio) se non è un piacere che gusto c'è.



bah...insomma.

Non è che provassi tutto sto gran piacere a studiare.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bah...insomma.
> 
> Non è che provassi tutto sto gran piacere a studiare.


Quoto con ardore.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quoto con *ardore*.



:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> potremmo andare a zappare, no?


la terra è bassa, free... bassa.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, sì, ma mica ho detto che è più fisicamente faticoso che fare il minatore...
> non parlavo solo di laurea, ma di tutti gli studi superiori. La specializzazione e il dottorato non sono esattamente passeggiate di salute...



di dottorato e specializzazioni non so nulla, ma chiunque abbia studiato diritto ti potrà assicurare che il diritto devi continuare a studiarlo, perchè escono nuove leggi (dal regolamento comunale alla direttive europee, per non parlare di tutta la materia tributaria) in continuazione, per non parlare della giurisprudenza, delle interpretazioni, autentiche o meno, delle circolari che interpretano le interpretazioni, e chi più ne ha più ne metta
in pratica gli studi universitari di diritto servono per capire più facilmente, in seguito, quello che ti toccherà studiare, ancora

secondo me


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la terra è bassa, free... bassa.



nemmeno tu a zappà?:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


Non ho titoli eppure posso decorarmi come mi aggrada. Poco tempo fa ho lasciato cadere le spoglie del "dottore" e ora mi chiamo "pioniere", perché ormai il lavoro che faccio è più vecchio di ogni immaginabile ragione per il quale esiste :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però "un'altro" è certamente meno grave di un tradimento. O no?


dipende chi tradisce la grammatica :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto


certamente non i giornali e la tv. se vedo io gli errori allora siamo messi malissimo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free permettimi:è molto evidente che sei una di sostanza, non hai proprio il tempo per pensare ai titoli.Sei pratica e hai cervello,in 5 minuti capisci cosa e chi hai davanti!Tu sei l'esempio dell'intelligenza pragmatica non legata alla nozione.


vedo che la stai broccolando ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Do importanza quando sull'argomento io ne so poco o niente e il mio interlocutore invece ha una preparazione solida, per il resto io non solo non so manco più dov'è la laurea, ma anche il diploma, quello dello medie e pure le elementari.
> 
> Qualche anno fa chiesi alla mia vecchia università di mandarmi la fotocopia del diploma (mi serviva) e mi risposero che si era bruciata da sola insieme al resto delle mie cose.
> 
> ...


idem per me. le mie carte sono depositate saldamente nell'al-di-là e chi le vuole, se le va a prendere :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedo che la stai broccolando ...


Assolutamente si.D'altronde potrebbe essere diversamente?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.D'altronde potrebbe essere diversamente?



Oscù ma ancora qua stai? o sei laureato?


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedo che la stai broccolando ...



Vedo che se la sta rischiando :clava:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche allenarsi per vincere le olimpiadi è duro, sono entrambi impegni che nascono da un piacere, un interesse, una passione per questo pur essendo fatiche sono piaceri, per me.


per me nascono da un fine bellissimo (imparare delle cose, diventare il più possibile abili e competenti, lavorarci etc) ma durante, spesso piaceri non sono, per me. L'apprendimento di alcune basi è di una noia infinita, ad esempio. Ed è pure quello più dispendioso in termini di tempo. Sempre per me.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Vedo che se la sta rischiando :clava:


Si può non stimare una come free?:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> di dottorato e specializzazioni non so nulla, ma chiunque abbia studiato diritto ti potrà assicurare che il diritto devi continuare a studiarlo, perchè escono nuove leggi (dal regolamento comunale alla direttive europee, per non parlare di tutta la materia tributaria) in continuazione, per non parlare della giurisprudenza, delle interpretazioni, autentiche o meno, delle circolari che interpretano le interpretazioni, e chi più ne ha più ne metta
> in pratica gli studi universitari di diritto servono per capire più facilmente, in seguito, quello che ti toccherà studiare, ancora
> 
> secondo me



credo sia verissimo in ogni campo. L'apprendimento, l'aggiornamento (e consolidamento della parte mnemonica) è continuo, non si finisce mai. Ora vado!


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

ma poi socrate non era mica un grullo....veramente andando avanti ti accorgi sempre di più dell'ignoranza che hai e quanto non sai


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


Discorso lungo ma interessante. Secondo me l'importanza del titolo di studio è direttamente proporzionale alla qualità ed alla serietà del percorso scolastico seguito per addivenirvi.
A dire: se dalle elementari ricevo un'educazione completa e realmente formativa a 360° allora arrivare alla specializzazione dopo essersi REALMENTE formato sul piano non solo specificamente disciplinare ma anche universalmente culturale, allora quel titolo di studio accerta che io REALMENTE so qualcosa di quella disciplina, in particolare, e delle cose del mondo in generale.
Ma se anche uno solo dei presupposti (qualità, giusto dosaggio di quantità e meritrocrazia nell'avanzare) manca, allora è un bluff sic et simpliciter.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Discorso lungo ma interessante. Secondo me l'importanza del titolo di studio è direttamente proporzionale alla qualità ed alla serietà del percorso scolastico seguito per addivenirvi.
> A dire: se dalle elementari ricevo un'educazione completa e realmente formativa a 360° allora arrivare alla specializzazione dopo essersi REALMENTE formato sul piano non solo specificamente disciplinare ma anche universalmente culturale, allora quel titolo di studio accerta che io REALMENTE so qualcosa di quella disciplina, in particolare, e delle cose del mondo in generale.
> Ma se anche uno solo dei presupposti (qualità, giusto dosaggio di quantità e meritrocrazia nell'avanzare) manca, allora è un bluff sic et simpliciter.


E spesso si arriva a dare anche un senso nell'ambito reale del quotidiano e di quello che alla fine diventa come sempre un'unica soluzione, anche giusta direi visto che il denaro serve per campare. Ma tra classe politica medici etc etc la compagnia risulta davvero apprezzabile e d'esempio a tutti. 

Peccato che alla fine di tutto nei discorsi forumistici, nel reale tutto si semplifica banalmente e così terra terra. 

L/7 è un discorso senza senso il mio non farci caso, dettato da ciò che conosco e che vedo tutti i giorni, dettato quindi dal reale, qua atteniamoci al pezzo di carta ed alla grammatica. Servono questi d'altronde no? o perlomeno servono in un 3D a tema.


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può non stimare una come free?:up:




stimare è una cosa broccolare un'altra :bleble:

e io Free la stimo tantissimo..e lei lo sa!


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

stiamo finendo in balia delle onde in un mare scuro.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> stiamo finendo in balia delle onde in un mare scuro.


Sei poetico oggi, Lui, complimenti. Mi piace questa tua vena nascosta :up:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E spesso si arriva a dare anche un senso nell'ambito reale del quotidiano e di quello che alla fine diventa come sempre un'unica soluzione, anche giusta direi visto che il denaro serve per campare. Ma tra classe politica medici etc etc la compagnia risulta davvero apprezzabile e d'esempio a tutti.
> 
> Peccato che alla fine di tutto nei discorsi forumistici, nel reale tutto si semplifica banalmente e così terra terra.
> 
> L/7 è un discorso senza senso il mio non farci caso, dettato da ciò che conosco e che vedo tutti i giorni, dettato quindi dal reale, qua atteniamoci al pezzo di carta ed alla grammatica. Servono questi d'altronde no? o perlomeno servono in un 3D a tema.


Cla, in verità non capisco. Che intendi dire?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> stiamo finendo in balia delle onde in un mare scuro.


In un mare oscuro?Sei un poeta cazzo.:up:


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sei poetico oggi, Lui, complimenti. Mi piace questa tua vena nascosta :up:


ho trascorso la notte per creare questo mio capolavoro e oggi cercavo la persona giusta che avesse apprezzato. 

Mio caro, di nascosto c'è molto altro e, di tanto in tanto succede che qualcosa viene fuori. 

La mia rozzagine espositiva e d'animo non sempre corrisponde a verità.


grazie comunque.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In un mare oscuro?Sei un poeta cazzo.:up:


grazie, ma non è oscuro, bensì scuro.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> grazie, ma non è oscuro, bensì scuro.


é la stessa cosa.Grazie il verde è mio.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cla, in verità non capisco. Che intendi dire?


Spero di essere breve

Cercavo di evidenziare quelle figure laureate che nella vita di tutti i giorni hanno usato bene la loro laurea, vedi i politici, vedi come hanno ridotto l'italia arricchendosi alle nostre spalle.
Vedi i medici che comportamento adottano nel loro lavoro, hanno in testa soltanto il denaro altro non esiste.

Vuoi degli esempi? reali? quanti ne vuoi? 
Non conosco un medico che svolga la sua professione che tale non si chiama.
Conosco medici che giocano con la vita ed il dolore della persona soltanto a scopo lucrale. 
Conosco medici che tra di loro parlano ed alcune volte dicono " minchia quel paziente è toccato a tizio, ora sarà sicuramente amputato"
Conosco medici ... cioè non conosco medici ma macellai e sfruttatori della loro laurea, ma conoscono Socrate però ed anche il latino eh! 

Un'altro esempio vero reale di quanto un medico possa far cadere le palle a terra?

Ecco. Ho gli occhi chiari, quindi delicati e con me porto delle gocce che altro non sono che fisiologica, da anni vado avanti con queste gocce ed altre che sono sia cortisoniche che antibiotiche, ed è capitato nel tempo di farmi visitare, oltre la visita e l'incassarsi del denaro, la soluzione rimane insoluta. Qualche giorno fa mi faccio visitare perchè ultimamente a cicli molto ravvicinati ho usato per forza di cose delle gocce antibiotiche e cortisoniche, questo per circa tre mesi. Mi stanco del tutto e mi dico Clà ma tu vuoi perderci la vista ed arrivare ad un punto di non ritorno? quindi vado dal medico e gli racconto tutto, questo mi rifila giustamente la solita tiritera, bla bla bla controindicazioni catarratta pressione oculare e blabla.. lei è stato un'incosciente! 
Io consapevole di esserlo stato rispondo, ha ragione ma ora mi trovo qua appunto perchè ne ho preso visione.
Mi visita e non ho nulla, mi fa il fondo oculare e non ho nulla. Mi dice nonostante io ci sia andato con accenni di problema all'occhio, puo andare lei non ha nulla, rispondo ma scusi... anche adesso io sento gli occhi...... allora il medico mi dice, quando ha seriamente il problema avvicini io la faccio passare senza nemmeno aspettare il turno.

Finisco la visita alle 20,30 di sera e il mattino quando mi sveglio ho l'occhio rosso che mi brucia e che va a peggiorare nel passare delle ore, arrivo al lavoro telefono al medico che mi dice, venga a trovarmi. Vado a trovarlo mi visita e dice lei ha un'infezione, ( tra me e me mi dico e grazie al cazzo eh) e cosa mi prescrive???? il tobradex le stesse gocce che ho usato io e delle quali lui mi ha prontamente detto delle controindicazioni! 

Dico al medico, usando il tobradex gocce che ho usato per tutti questi mesi non risolvo il problema, perchè appena finita la terapia nell'arco di dieci giorni dovrò usarlo nuovamente, quindi che cosa sono venuto a fare io da lei?

Mi risponde, lei intanto lo faccia poi ci sentiamo.

L/7 intanto si è fregato 80  euro, intanto dico, ma la capacità di dire signor........ io non riesco a risolverle il problema no?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero di essere breve
> 
> Cercavo di evidenziare quelle figure laureate che nella vita di tutti i giorni hanno usato bene la loro laurea, vedi i politici, vedi come hanno ridotto l'italia arricchendosi alle nostre spalle.
> Vedi i medici che comportamento adottano nel loro lavoro, hanno in testa soltanto il denaro altro non esiste.
> ...


Mi sto curando anche io con il tobradex...!


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é la stessa cosa.Grazie il verde è mio.:rotfl:


grazie per il verde.

io l'intendo diversi, uno è la tinta, l'altro la poca luce. Ma è un concetto molto vasto il mio, un giorno, forse, chiarirò.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Vabbè*



lui ha detto:


> grazie per il verde.
> 
> io l'intendo diversi, uno è la tinta, l'altro la poca luce. Ma è un concetto molto vasto il mio, un giorno, forse, chiarirò.


In effetti hai ragione....Grazie comunque.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sto curando anche io con il tobradex...!


Tanto i miei occhi sono più belli.  e devi vedere quelli dei miei figli! mmmmmmmmmmm il grande li ha blu! stupendi! magnifici! fantastici! il piccolo li ha come me, azzurri. 

Sono figli miei.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio?
> I titoli di studio sono oggi talvolta parole stampate su vacui fogli di carta riciclata.....una volta erano sudate carte che ti aprivano le porte.
> Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante?
> Mai pensato.
> ...


Per fortuna si.
Basta un elementare calcolo delle probabilita'.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*

ma perchè ZORRO?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto i miei occhi sono più belli.  e devi vedere quelli dei miei figli! mmmmmmmmmmm il grande li ha blu! stupendi! magnifici! fantastici! il piccolo li ha come me, azzurri.
> 
> Sono figli miei.


Ne sono sicuro....!:up:Quando ero piccolo mi piacevano le bionde con gli occhi azzurri....oggi mi piacciono le more con gli occhi neri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero di essere breve
> 
> Cercavo di evidenziare quelle figure laureate che nella vita di tutti i giorni hanno usato bene la loro laurea, vedi i politici, vedi come hanno ridotto l'italia arricchendosi alle nostre spalle.
> Vedi i medici che comportamento adottano nel loro lavoro, hanno in testa soltanto il denaro altro non esiste.
> ...


Claudio, ti lacrimano gli occhi e hai spesso infezione? come respiri dal naso?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio, ti lacrimano gli occhi e hai spesso infezione? come respiri dal naso?


Claudio hai problema di emorroidi cavalcanti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio hai problema di emorroidi cavalcanti?


no. Ma io ne ho passate di ogni prima che un bravissimo diagnosta mi dicesse che il problema era un ingrossamento delle ossa del naso, i turbinati, che schiacciavano i dotti lacrimali. Il liquido, rimanendo nei dotti, faceva infezione. Un collirio che mi ha fatto fare appositamente con dei cristalli insolubili, in un paio di settimane ha riaperto i dotti(con un po' di dolore) e  ho risolto. Dopo anni di visite specialistiche, cortisone, ecc...


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Ma io ne ho passate di ogni prima che un bravissimo diagnosta mi dicesse che il problema era un ingrossamento delle ossa del naso, i turbinati, che schiacciavano i dotti lacrimali. Il liquido, rimanendo nei dotti, faceva infezione. Un collirio che mi ha fatto fare appositamente con dei cristalli insolubili, in un paio di settimane ha riaperto i dotti(con un po' di dolore) e ho risolto. Dopo anni di visite specialistiche, cortisone, ecc...


Credo che il problema di claudio sia nelle zone basse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che il problema di claudio sia nelle zone basse.


beh... oddio... potrebbe essere. Se il problema è molto grosso, magari inficia anche sui dotti:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... oddio... potrebbe essere. Se il problema è molto grosso, magari inficia anche sui dotti:rotfl:


Dai seriamente,claudio è ipodotato,non vorrei che ogno volta che se lo cerca gli viene da piangere...


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Siii*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dai seriamente,claudio è ipodotato,non vorrei che ogno volta che se lo cerca gli viene da piangere...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questa è bella!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio, ti lacrimano gli occhi e hai spesso infezione? come respiri dal naso?



Sempre e costantemente solo da una narice, o da una o dall'altra mai da entrambe.
Si mi lacrimano gli occhi, ma nell'ultimo mese per coincidenza facendo degli impacchi con camomilla, non lacrimano più.

Si congiuntivite allergica, spessissimo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*ecco*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre e costantemente solo da una narice, o da una o dall'altra mai da entrambe.
> Si mi lacrimano gli occhi, ma nell'ultimo mese per coincidenza facendo degli impacchi con camomilla, non lacrimano più.


Avevo ragione....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma perchè ZORRO?


A canusci a causa ri cavusi piersi?  ecco il perchè.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai seriamente,claudio è ipodotato,non vorrei che ogno volta che se lo cerca gli viene da piangere...





oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questa è bella!:rotfl:


:rotfl:
queste le ho capite e anche bene. Sei un Bastardo, benevolmente parlando.  



Ultimo ha detto:


> A canusci a causa ri cavusi piersi?  ecco il perchè.


questa no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre e costantemente solo da una narice, o da una o dall'altra mai da entrambe.
> Si mi lacrimano gli occhi, ma nell'ultimo mese per coincidenza facendo degli impacchi con camomilla, non lacrimano più.
> 
> Si congiuntivite allergica, spessissimo.


leggi la risposta che ho dato a Oscuro.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> leggi la risposta che ho dato a Oscuro.


Si avevo già letto.

Il medico mi disse che la lacrimazione è normale, che poi non implica che non possa essere quello che tu hai scritto. Posso soltanto suggerire al medico quando andrò a farmi rivisitare.

Al momento mi hanno consigliato di usare la fisiologica al 5% che è quasi la stessa percentuale di salinità della lacrima stessa, e forse usando la fisiologica riesco ad evitare i colliri, sperando comunque che il medico mi risolva il problema.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si avevo già letto.
> 
> Il medico mi disse che la lacrimazione è normale, che poi non implica che non possa essere quello che tu hai scritto. Posso soltanto suggerire al medico quando andrò a farmi rivisitare.
> 
> Al momento mi hanno consigliato di usare la fisiologica al 5% che è quasi la stessa percentuale di salinità della lacrima stessa, e forse usando la fisiologica riesco ad evitare i colliri, sperando comunque che il medico mi risolva il problema.


:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questa è bella!:rotfl:


sei fantastico quando ti quoti da solo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sei fantastico quando ti quoti da solo :rotfl:


Non è elagante,mi rendo conto,ma rido delle mie uscite.....Adesso non so da fuori l'effetto che fanno,io le trovo esilaranti,vabbè sono di parte....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è elagante,mi rendo conto,ma rido delle mie uscite.....Adesso non so da fuori l'effetto che fanno,io le trovo esilaranti,vabbè sono di parte....!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tu un  giorno di questi mi farai licenziare...


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> tu un giorno di questi mi farai licenziare...


Sai che faccio?mi vedo da fuori,e penso che sia un altro a scrivere quello che scrivo io e mi metto a ridere...!Questa di ultimo che si cerca il pisello e gli viene da piangere quando se lo vede.è sublime.Chissà da fuori l'effetto che fanno...


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Sai che faccio?mi vedo da fuori,e penso che sia un altro a scrivere quello che scrivo *io e mi metto a ridere...!Questa di ultimo che si cerca il pisello e gli viene da piangere quando se lo vede.è sublime.Chissà da fuori l'effetto che fanno...


crisi di identità? :saggio:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> queste le ho capite e anche bene. Sei un Bastardo, benevolmente parlando.
> 
> 
> ...


Anche malevolmente!


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> crisi di identità? :saggio:


No,curiosità!


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,curiosità!



ti stai autostudiando


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ti stai autostudiando


Si, sto passando da una fase di transizione ad una fase evolutiva.


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, sto passando da una fase di transizione ad una fase evolutiva.


Interessante.... :maestra:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Interessante.... :maestra:


Si:leccaculo:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si:leccaculo:



:dito:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che faccio?mi vedo da fuori,e penso che sia un altro a scrivere quello che scrivo io e mi metto a ridere...!Questa di ultimo che si cerca il pisello e gli viene da piangere quando se lo vede.è sublime.Chissà da fuori l'effetto che fanno...


Scemo che sei!! tranquillo sono battute che fanno ridere, non solo te che ti rileggi, ma sono veramente fantastiche.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi socrate non era mica un grullo....*veramente andando avanti ti accorgi sempre di più dell'ignoranza che hai e quanto non sai*


ma solo gli intelligenti ... gli "stupidi ignoranti" sono convinti del contrario, gran maestri dei fallimenti personali :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero di essere breve


ankio

cava gli occhi :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai seriamente,claudio è ipodotato,non vorrei che ogno volta che se lo cerca gli viene da piangere...


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Sai che mi succede?io le scrivo di getto,come se qualcuno me le dettasse,poi posto,quindi rileggo e mi fanno ridere,poi mi alzo,ci ripenso,e mi chiedo:ma come cazzo ho fatto a scrivere una roba del genere e rido ancora una volta.Sarò posseduto da uno spirito?sindrome bipolare?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ankio
> 
> cava gli occhi :rotfl:


auauahaahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che mi succede?io le scrivo di getto,come se qualcuno me le dettasse,poi posto,quindi rileggo e mi fanno ridere,poi mi alzo,ci ripenso,e mi chiedo:ma come cazzo ho fatto a scrivere una roba del genere e rido ancora una volta.Sarò posseduto da uno spirito?sindrome bipolare?



Ma quale sindrome di sto beepp!!! tu sei solo cretino, punto. 

Minchia che mi fai il dottore pure tu ahh! ( ahhh desinenza mafiosa fu )


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quale sindrome di sto beepp!!! tu sei solo cretino, punto.
> 
> Minchia che mi fai il dottore pure tu ahh! ( ahhh desinenza mafiosa fu )


Cretino è riduttivo.....!Sono di più, tanto di più.Ti spiego,io analizzo e penso:sono batutte creative,geniali,paradossali,ironiche, sparate in tempi di reazione bassissimi,veloci e pungenti,forse anche troppo,perchè?Sono allenato?Ho talento?sono stronzo?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cretino è riduttivo.....!Sono di più, tanto di più.Ti spiego,io analizzo e penso:sono batutte creative,geniali,paradossali,ironiche, sparate in tempi di reazione bassissimi,veloci e pungenti,forse anche troppo,perchè?Sono allenato?Ho talento?sono stronzo?



Spero soltanto spontaneo. Ed hai detto tutto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero soltanto spontaneo. Ed hai detto tutto.


Si,claudio non hai mai pensato di fare un intervento per il tuo membro?mi sono informato per te,dicono che 2cm potresti prenderli,arrivare a 5 potrebbe essere un bel passo avanti no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che mi succede?io le scrivo di getto,come se qualcuno me le dettasse,poi posto,quindi rileggo e mi fanno ridere,poi mi alzo,ci ripenso,e mi chiedo:ma come cazzo ho fatto a scrivere una roba del genere e rido ancora una volta.Sarò posseduto da uno spirito?sindrome bipolare?


normalismo


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> normalismo


Speriamo...io non son convinto,autismo?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne sono sicuro....!:up:Quando ero piccolo mi piacevano le bionde con gli occhi azzurri....oggi mi piacciono le more con gli occhi neri.


:lipstick:
Non puoi opporti al destino.....


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick:
> Non puoi opporti al destino.....


:rotfl:Ma hai letto la mia uscita con ultimo qualche post prima?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per fortuna si.
> Basta un elementare calcolo delle probabilita'.


Sì affermazione si scrive con l'accento. Non mi sembra importantissimo.


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick:
> Non puoi opporti al destino.....


:cell:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :cell:


:leccaculo:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :leccaculo:



Admin ti prego bloccagli questa cazzo di faccina! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :cell:


:unhappy:



oscuro ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


Ecco bravo


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Admin ti prego bloccagli questa cazzo di faccina! :rotfl:


L'admin mi deve baciare il:leccaculo:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Ecco bravo


Dai che ti piace....
:leccaculo:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che ti piace....
> :leccaculo:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'admin mi deve baciare il:leccaculo:


ma il baciaculo non era a Daniele? mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ho trascorso la notte per creare questo mio capolavoro e oggi cercavo la persona giusta che avesse apprezzato.
> 
> *Mio caro, di nascosto c'è molto altro* e, di tanto in tanto succede che qualcosa viene fuori.
> 
> ...


Tesoro, non lo metto in dubbio ma non dirlo a me dillo alle signore :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma il baciaculo non era a Daniele? mi sono persa qualcosa?


Per me è arrivato il momento di risuotere.:leccaculo:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero di essere breve
> 
> Cercavo di evidenziare quelle figure laureate che nella vita di tutti i giorni hanno usato bene la loro laurea, vedi i politici, vedi come hanno ridotto l'italia arricchendosi alle nostre spalle.
> Vedi i medici che comportamento adottano nel loro lavoro, hanno in testa soltanto il denaro altro non esiste.
> ...


Hai ragione Ultimo, ma fortunatamente c'è ancora una discreta parte dell'Umanità che fa il suo lavoro con impegno e si muove entro schemi morali tutto sommato accettabili.
Nella scelta ta onestà e disonestà la cultura pesa ma sino ad un certo punto. Sono altri i fattori che spingono una persona a scegliere tra bene e male, Cla, non soltanto quanto sai e cosa sai.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì affermazione si scrive con l'accento.
> Non mi sembra importantissimo.


Fa tutto brodo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

*Up su richiesta*

prova prova


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> prova prova


ok grazie, ora sì è riaperta


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

Ti parlo per la mia esperienza personale. 
Nel posto dove lavoro, il titolo sembra essere tutto. Tu puoi sgobbare  come un mulo e lavorare benissimo, verrai però considerata sempre meno  di chi non fa un tubazzo all day long, ma ha la targhetta fuori dalla  porta con il "dott." o "ing." davanti al nome/cognome.

Al di là della considerazione generale che la società dà ai titoli di studio, c'è poi la mia valutazione personale.

Io, per esempio, dò un grande valore alla formazione  superiore/accademica. Non è vero che basta solo leggere libri a piacere  per farsi un certo tipo di cultura. Un percorso basato su un programma  mirato, fatto di lezioni frontali, esami ed esercizi ha un valore  aggiunto che le semplici letture a tempo perso non offrono. Secondo me.

Poi chiaro, c'è scuola e scuola, Università e Università.
Un diplomato che lavora bene lo preferisco sempre all'assenteista  laureato in un'università farlocca che rilascia pezzi di carta su  richiesta.

Diciamo che quando possiedi un "pezzo di carta" dovresti avere una  responsabilità morale, perlomeno quella di non appollaiarti dicendo  "beh, mi sono fatta il mazzo talmente tanto prima che adesso posso  sedermi e sventagliarmi a vita."

Ci sono poi altre considerazioni che adesso non ho tempo di fare (devo  andare a dormire!!) però tornerò sicuramente sull'argomento.

ari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Settembre 2014)

Io c'ho il dottorato di ricerca!!! Non ve l'avevo mai detto vero? É perché sono modesta, non voglio tirarmela


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io c'ho il dottorato di ricerca!!! Non ve l'avevo mai detto vero? É perché sono modesta, non voglio tirarmela


 tu hai il gusto di giocare alla svampita.
E' un gioco, vero?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Non mi ricordo cosa avevo scritto, anche se l'ho aperto io e so il perché.
Non ho voglia di tornare indietro.
So cosa volevo dire.
Indubbiamente per la formazione personale la scuola, e di conseguenza il titolo di studio, sono importanti. Ma quando una persona è adulta chi se ne frega?!
Chiaro che per il lavoro a volte conta.
E poi non significa molto neanche rispetto a certe competenze. Ho un amico che ha fatto un istituto tecnico e che ha competenze altissime rispetto alla musica classica al punto che è stato anche titolare in RAI di una rubrica di critica musicale e fa anche tutt'altro lavoro.
Per il rapportarsi tra persone contano altre cose. Le competenze relazionali o, come la chiamano alcuni studiosi, l'intelligenza emotiva, che è la cosa più importante, può accompagnarsi o no con l'istruzione.
Quindi sul forum basta che una persona non sia analfabeta e non sia analfabeta emotiva e poi ci si relaziona benissimo.


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo cosa avevo scritto, anche se l'ho aperto io e so il perché.
> Non ho voglia di tornare indietro.
> So cosa volevo dire.
> Indubbiamente per la formazione personale la scuola, e di conseguenza il titolo di studio, sono importanti. Ma quando una persona è adulta chi se ne frega?!
> ...


Ah bé certo, quello senz'altro!   Questo è fuori discussione
Hai anticipato molto bene la seconda parte del discorso che volevo fare (ma che ho troncato ieri sera per troppo sonno :condom...


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io c'ho il dottorato di ricerca!!! Non ve l'avevo mai detto vero? É perché sono modesta, non voglio tirarmela


Clem, sul forum ci avevi detto sicuramente dei tuoi master ma forse non del tuo dottorato :mexican:


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Clem, sul forum ci avevi detto sicuramente dei tuoi master ma forse non del tuo dottorato :mexican:


Hai visto, sto imparando a chiamarti col nuovo nick!!

ari


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Si dà importanza perchè nel mondo dell'apparenza di oggi fa più chic avere una laurea appesa alla parete piuttosto che un diploma.
E aspetta, che se hai solo una laurea sei uno sfigato senza ritorno, ci vogliono almeno 2 master ed esperienza all'estero, altrimenti non vali un emerito cazzo.

Io sono una semplicissima diplomata, quindi al livello ancora inferiore rispetto allo sfigato senza ritorno, una specie di larva umana...per alcuni ovviamente.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si dà importanza perchè nel mondo dell'apparenza di oggi fa più chic avere una laurea appesa alla parete piuttosto che un diploma.
> E aspetta, che se hai solo una laurea sei uno sfigato senza ritorno, ci vogliono almeno 2 master ed esperienza all'estero, altrimenti non vali un emerito cazzo.
> 
> Io sono una semplicissima diplomata, quindi al livello ancora inferiore rispetto allo sfigato senza ritorno, una specie di larva umana...per alcuni ovviamente.


Tu non puoi capire


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti rispondo per me: io dò tantissima importanza al mio titolo di studio perchè so il culo che mi sono fatta per ottenerlo
> che gli altri gli diano più o meno importanza m'arimbarza


Però scrivi "do" con l'accento, mannaggia a te...


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu non puoi capire


Che cosa?! son gnorantessa!!!!


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però scrivi "do" con l'accento, mannaggia a te...


Io lo scrivo così, ma avevo letto che era accettata anche la forma accentata, più rara ma non scorretta...è giusto?


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo scrivo così, ma avevo letto che era accettata anche la forma accentata, più rara ma non scorretta...è giusto?


"Do" è sempre senza accento, "dà" sempre con.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però scrivi "do" con l'accento, mannaggia a te...


so errori di cioventù


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


io non do molta importanza ai titoli di studio, nemmeno al lavoro: contano di più capacità e competenze, e ancora di più serietà e professionalità, e ancora di più onestà.  a volte qualcuno si picca, infatti :singleeye: ma a me chemmifrega  ? non mi secca se mi vengono fatti notare errori di grammatica, mi secca molto di più se prendo cantonate lavorative, francamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2014)

*piuttosto...*

non capite i dolore che provo ogniqualvolta sento pronunZiare _diatrìba_


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non capite i dolore che provo ogniqualvolta sento pronunZiare _diatrìba_


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Do" è sempre senza accento, "dà" sempre con.


Sul dà mi sento una delle poche elette... 
Mi chiedevo solo se sul "do" ci fosse una qualche eccezione...


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul dà mi sento una delle poche elette...
> Mi chiedevo solo se sul "do" ci fosse una qualche eccezione...




http://www.salernostudio.it/2-errori-ortografici-piu-comuni-sul-web-accento-e-apostrofo-2/


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si dà importanza perchè nel mondo dell'apparenza di oggi fa più chic avere una laurea appesa alla parete piuttosto che un diploma.
> E aspetta, che se hai solo una laurea sei uno sfigato senza ritorno, ci vogliono almeno 2 master ed esperienza all'estero, altrimenti non vali un emerito cazzo.
> 
> Io sono una semplicissima diplomata, quindi al livello ancora inferiore rispetto allo sfigato senza ritorno, una specie di larva umana...per alcuni ovviamente.



epperò avrei qualcosa da raccontare a proposito dell'abusato detto: non è che serva una laurea, eh!
sentito ripetere innumerevoli volte da non laureati.

al lavoro io sono l'unica laureata su 20 persone: per risparmiare carta, dovendo stampare dei piccoli moduli che occupano la metà di un A4, la prima volta che mi impegnai in cotale attività, spesi un minuto a capire come re-infilare il foglio stampato la prima volta in modo che la seconda stampa risultasse sul verso opposto del foglio, e bastasse un taglio a metà per avere i due moduli. una volta capito, divenne una modalità.
così, se devo stamparne venti, uso dieci fogli.
è mai possibile che, se per qualche giorno non sono io a svolgere questo banalissimo compito, mi debba ritrovare con chili di mezzi fogli A4 accumulati a lato della stampante?


esempio 2: avete presente quei raccoglitori ad anelli con la levetta interna per tener ferme le cartelline di plastica rimpinzate di fogli A4? è mai possibile che quando affido il compito di sfogliarne uno per estrarre delle fotocopie sparse fra una cartellina e l'altra mi debba ritornare forzato perché l'affidatario non ha capito che c'è la levetta apposta per allentare e non serve aprire i ganci con clamoroso sforzo dei bicipiti? 

l'ultima volta ho mestamente pensato: forse ci vuole una laurea


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si dà tanta importanza al titolo di studio? Pensiamo davvero che la valutazione esterna di altri sia importante? Perché gli errori di ortografia che ci vengono fatti notare ci pesano di più degli errori di vita? C'è vita nell'universo :carneval:?


Lavoro da quasi 30 anni nel settore industriale ( piccola e media azienda ). Da quel che ho potuto constatare il titolo di studio conta unicamente all' inizio per determinare se ci sono delle competenze specifiche quando devono inserirti in un ruolo. Poi devi dimostrare in pratica cosa sai fare e come lo fai, per certi versi è spietato come sistema ma è quasi sempre meritocratico e vedo che nella maggioranza dei casi vanno avanti le persone più capaci a prescindere dal titolo di studio. (Pur essendoci talvolta preferenze).
Non conosco il settore pubblico, nè la grande azienda.
Personalmente ritengo che studiare sia importante per noi stessi, al di là del "pezzo di carta" conseguito è importante spendersi e impegnarsi pr un obbiettivo, per migliorarci attraverso la conoscenza.
Conosco persone che senza titolo di studio hanno delle competenze straordinarie in alcuni campi, le ammiro molto, non è detto che la cultura "accademica" sia l'unico tipo di sapere importante.
Anche perchè conosco degli emeriti "asini" con la laurea.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> epperò avrei qualcosa da raccontare a proposito dell'abusato detto: non è che serva una laurea, eh!
> sentito ripetere innumerevoli volte da non laureati.
> 
> al lavoro io sono l'unica laureata su 20 persone: per risparmiare carta, dovendo stampare dei piccoli moduli che occupano la metà di un A4, la prima volta che mi impegnai in cotale attività, spesi un minuto a capire come re-infilare il foglio stampato la prima volta in modo che la seconda stampa risultasse sul verso opposto del foglio, e bastasse un taglio a metà per avere i due moduli. una volta capito, divenne una modalità.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non capite i dolore che provo ogniqualvolta sento pronunZiare _diatrìba_


Che hai detto??? hai detto diatriba eh! t'ho sentita!!! Te sei laureata eh? Te l'avevo detto che non pigliamo laureati!!! Va' via!!!


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che hai detto??? hai detto diatriba eh! t'ho sentita!!! Te sei laureata eh? Te l'avevo detto che non pigliamo laureati!!! Va' via!!!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx1yqlzLS8M


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> epperò avrei qualcosa da raccontare a proposito dell'abusato detto: non è che serva una laurea, eh!
> sentito ripetere innumerevoli volte da non laureati.
> 
> al lavoro io sono l'unica laureata su 20 persone: per risparmiare carta, dovendo stampare dei piccoli moduli che occupano la metà di un A4, la prima volta che mi impegnai in cotale attività, spesi un minuto a capire come re-infilare il foglio stampato la prima volta in modo che la seconda stampa risultasse sul verso opposto del foglio, e bastasse un taglio a metà per avere i due moduli. una volta capito, divenne una modalità.
> ...


Prendimi a lavorare con te...non sono laureata, ma certe cose sono le basi del buon senso!!! Ma che diamine...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che hai detto??? hai detto diatriba eh! t'ho sentita!!! Te sei laureata eh? Te l'avevo detto che non pigliamo laureati!!! Va' via!!!


visto sabato sera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendimi a lavorare con te...non sono laureata, ma certe cose sono le basi del buon senso!!! Ma che diamine...



infatti: ero ironicissima e so bene che non è questione di laurea.
però confesso che di primo acchito l'ho pensato :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che hai detto??? hai detto diatriba eh! t'ho sentita!!! Te sei laureata eh? Te l'avevo detto che non pigliamo laureati!!! Va' via!!!


Sera CLem


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Clem, sul forum ci avevi detto sicuramente dei tuoi master ma forse non del tuo dottorato :mexican:


ma sti cazzi

é la terza volta che scrivo e mi dice che il messaggio é troppo corto! Che é?

Addio!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma sti cazzi
> 
> é la terza volta che scrivo e mi dice che il messaggio é troppo corto! Che é?
> 
> Addio!


:rotfl:È capitato anche a me non qui ma su altro forum :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che hai detto??? hai detto diatriba eh! t'ho sentita!!! Te sei laureata eh? Te l'avevo detto che non pigliamo laureati!!! Va' via!!!





spleen ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx1yqlzLS8M


L'ho visto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Settembre 2014)

Oh ora ci riprovo!!!

L'avrò scritto tipo 100 volte che c'ho il dottorato perché me la tiro un sacco!

Anzi, lo scrivo in inglese:

c'ho il PhD!!!

e ora addio perché sto su una specie di Titanic e tra poco mi disconnetto e hanno anche appena detto che c'è mare molto mosso e non si può circolare: state seduti e buoni e pregate e sperate di arrivare sani e salvi!

Porcaccia che caga!!!

Adios!

Speriamo di risentirci domani!!!

Fate i bravi!!! Fatelo per me!!! Non litigate vi prego!!!

peace & love

ricordatevi di Clem

vi voglio bene! Anche a chi mi odia! Amate e moltiplicatevi! L'apocalisse é vicina!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh ora ci riprovo!!!
> 
> L'avrò scritto tipo 100 volte che c'ho il dottorato perché me la tiro un sacco!
> 
> ...


Dove stai ?! Ma che sei incasinata in una tempesta ? :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si dà importanza perchè nel mondo dell'apparenza di oggi fa più chic avere una laurea appesa alla parete piuttosto che un diploma.


Succede anche questo, vero.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

ma avete imbarcato la clem su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana?


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh ora ci riprovo!!!
> 
> L'avrò scritto tipo 100 volte che c'ho il dottorato perché me la tiro un sacco!
> 
> ...


No, non lasciarci così!! I dettagli, Clem! Non me la racconti giusta apa::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete imbarcato la clem su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana?


Boh ... ma poi chi l'ha fatta imbarcare ?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che hai detto??? hai detto diatriba eh! t'ho sentita!!! Te sei laureata eh? Te l'avevo detto che non pigliamo laureati!!! Va' via!!!


E' stato n'erore de gioventù


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete imbarcato la clem su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana?


Ma s'è capito poi alla fine che trasportava quel cargo?


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma s'è capito poi alla fine che trasportava quel cargo?


un carico di Commodore 64


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> un carico di Commodore 64


Ammazza...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Settembre 2014)

Sono viva!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono viva!


eccheè, un titolo de studio?


----------



## passante (4 Settembre 2014)

comunque da noi si traslocano uffici e stanze e io mi sto facendo un culo come una corba :unhappy: sono distrutto :singleeye:

naturalmente è spuntato fuori uno col "mansionario"*: gli volevo dare una testata, ma no, non l'ho fatto. gli ho solo detto "fai come credi".




*per attestare che spostare oggetti non fa parte del suo lavoro


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> comunque da noi si traslocano uffici e stanze e io mi sto facendo un culo come una corba :unhappy: sono distrutto :singleeye:
> 
> naturalmente è spuntato fuori uno col "mansionario"*: gli volevo dare una testata, ma no, non l'ho fatto. gli ho solo detto "fai come credi".
> 
> ...


Il famoso "nonmispettanonmicompete" neanche quando vuol dire partecipare alla bisogna, eh? Eppure episodiche novità' del genere aggiungono in fascino. Ancora ricordo quando il mio responsabile si mise ad aiutare gli elettricisti chiamati perché i confinanti avevano sabotato l'impianto elettrico. Fu come vederlo improvvisamente, che so, con un bellissimo maglione rosso squillante...non per quello che faceva...ma il senso di una normale ma nuova angolatura, diversa.


----------



## passante (4 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il famoso "nonmispettanonmicompete" neanche quando vuol dire partecipare alla bisogna, eh? Eppure episodiche novità' del genere aggiungono in fascino. Ancora ricordo quando il mio responsabile si mise ad aiutare gli elettricisti chiamati perché i confinanti avevano sabotato l'impianto elettrico. Fu come vederlo improvvisamente, che so, con un bellissimo maglione rosso squillante...non per quello che faceva...ma il senso di una normale ma nuova angolatura, diversa.


 ormai mi hanno visto fare di tutto, mi sa che in fascino non ne guadagno


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ormai mi hanno visto fare di tutto, mi sa che in fascino non ne guadagno


E ti credo, più del massimo non puoi andare:up:!


----------



## passante (4 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E ti credo, più del massimo non puoi andare:up:!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E ti credo, più del massimo non puoi andare:up:!


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Settembre 2014)

Oggi stavo per bocciare una ragazza che non sapeva davvero un cazzo, quando si è messa a piangere, nel corridoio c'era il suo ragazzo con un bimbo di 8 mesi in braccio che piangeva, mi ha detto che non dorme la notte, lo allatta, insomma un casino, mi ha fatto pena, mi sono ricordata di quando facevo le notti a scrivere la tesi di dottorato con la bimba piccola e il grande in prima elementare e le ho dato 18...


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oggi stavo per bocciare una ragazza che non sapeva davvero un cazzo, quando si è messa a piangere, nel corridoio c'era il suo ragazzo con un bimbo di 8 mesi in braccio che piangeva, mi ha detto che non dorme la notte, lo allatta, insomma un casino, mi ha fatto pena, mi sono ricordata di quando facevo le notti a scrivere la tesi di dottorato con la bimba piccola e il grande in prima elementare e le ho dato 18...


Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## disincantata (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oggi stavo per bocciare una ragazza che non sapeva davvero un cazzo, quando si è messa a piangere, nel corridoio c'era il suo ragazzo con un bimbo di 8 mesi in braccio che piangeva, mi ha detto che non dorme la notte, lo allatta, insomma un casino, mi ha fatto pena, mi sono ricordata di quando facevo le notti a scrivere la tesi di dottorato con la bimba piccola e il grande in prima elementare e le ho dato 18...


No  so se hai fatto bene ma ti capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oggi stavo per bocciare una ragazza che non sapeva davvero un cazzo, quando si è messa a piangere, nel corridoio c'era il suo ragazzo con un bimbo di 8 mesi in braccio che piangeva, mi ha detto che non dorme la notte, lo allatta, insomma un casino, mi ha fatto pena, mi sono ricordata di quando facevo le notti a scrivere la tesi di dottorato con la bimba piccola e il grande in prima elementare e le ho dato 18...


Il neonato era in prestito :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il neonato era in prestito :carneval:


L'ho pensato anch'io e conoscendo Clem sapeva che si sarebbe sciolta


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


Avresti voluto anche tu una prof così vero?e


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oggi stavo per bocciare una ragazza che non sapeva davvero un cazzo, quando si è messa a piangere, nel corridoio c'era il suo ragazzo con un bimbo di 8 mesi in braccio che piangeva, mi ha detto che non dorme la notte, lo allatta, insomma un casino, mi ha fatto pena, mi sono ricordata di quando facevo le notti a scrivere la tesi di dottorato con la bimba piccola e il grande in prima elementare e le ho dato 18...


io lo dico sempre che sei troppo buona


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oggi stavo per bocciare una ragazza che non sapeva davvero un cazzo, quando si è messa a piangere, nel corridoio c'era il suo ragazzo con un bimbo di 8 mesi in braccio che piangeva, mi ha detto che non dorme la notte, lo allatta, insomma un casino, mi ha fatto pena, mi sono ricordata di quando facevo le notti a scrivere la tesi di dottorato con la bimba piccola e il grande in prima elementare e le ho dato 18...


lo avrei fatto anche io. se sia giusto o sbagliato non saprei.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avresti voluto anche tu una prof così vero?e


dici una che ce casca alla scenetta strappalacrime?    eh ma è un bonus che ti puoi giocare una volta soltanto e i miei prof universitari delle materie pesanti erano tutti uomini,vecchi e carogne,tranne uno


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il neonato era in prestito :carneval:


L'ho pensato anche io!:mexican:


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oggi stavo per bocciare una ragazza che non sapeva davvero un cazzo, quando si è messa a piangere, nel corridoio c'era il suo ragazzo con un bimbo di 8 mesi in braccio che piangeva, mi ha detto che non dorme la notte, lo allatta, insomma un casino, mi ha fatto pena, mi sono ricordata di quando facevo le notti a scrivere la tesi di dottorato con la bimba piccola e il grande in prima elementare e le ho dato 18...


Hai fatto bene secondo me. Avere casini in famiglia e dover dare degli esami nel mentre è abbastanza tremendo (provato personalmente).


----------

